# Red Slaw



## white cloud (Oct 10, 2007)

1 Med. Head Cabbage or a bag from the store.

1/2 Onion sliced thin or diced

1/2 Cup Aplle Cider Vinager

1/2 Cup Sugar ( I use 1/3 and you can allways add more )

2/3 Cup Ketchup

2 tsps. Salt

2 tsps. Black Pepper

2 tsps. Hot Sauce


Chop or shred cabbage
Dice or slice onion
Place in a mixing bowl
Combine other ingredients a mix until well blended
Pour over cabbage and mix
Chill and let set at least an hour and stir well before serving


----------



## walking dude (Oct 10, 2007)

sounds good white cloud...........

no mayo or miracle whip huh........

no egg.......so should hold up well in the summer time.....picnics and such....

thankx

d8de


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 10, 2007)

Bet it'd be good smoked too. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## white cloud (Oct 10, 2007)

Comon dont tell me you smoke cole slaw too?
and it does good for outside picnics it is different but good. WD


----------



## walking dude (Oct 10, 2007)

i tried smoking slaw once.........but i couldn't keep it lit........go figure



d8de


----------



## rhino82 (Oct 11, 2007)

White Cloud how finely do you chop the cabbage? I've had slaw that sounds similar to this before but it was chopped really fine and almost relish like. Its pretty standard on pulled pork sandwiches in the upstate of SC and I haven't ever been able to find a recipe for it. I'll definately have to try this and see how close it is.


----------



## richtee (Oct 11, 2007)

Hmmm..thinking my own BBQ sauce instead of that ketchup and reduce the vinegar... prolly put a par-boil on the cabbage, tender it up jus' a bit..

Thanks!


----------



## smokin'bandit (Oct 11, 2007)

I use about the same recipe but add brown sugar and bring it all to a boil before putting it on the cabbage. Great stuff on pulled pork.


----------



## richtee (Oct 11, 2007)

Yeah..yeah..that's the ticket!


----------



## bbq bubba (Oct 11, 2007)

Need to dry it longer bro!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 11, 2007)

Not the slaw mixed just the shreaded cabbage. Just an hour or two to absorb a little smoke but not get soft - apple wood or pear goes good. Then you have to chill it if you use mayo, but with this sauce you could probably smoke it mixed.


----------



## shellbellc (Oct 11, 2007)

There are recipes on here for smoking cabbage, I wouldn't put it beyond someone to try smoking slaw!


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 11, 2007)

BTDT Shell - it's good! Have you tried warm slaw? I think it's called German style? Best way is smoked!


----------



## walking dude (Oct 11, 2007)

my slaw just like my potatoe salad..........HAS to be cold..........
none of this warm crap..........


jmt2w


d8de


----------



## zapper (Oct 14, 2007)

I do a kind of sort of slaw/cabbage salad like this too. I call it the "RED" salad. Imaginative huh? At any rate I try to keep away from the word "Slaw", it just seems to have too many bad thoughts or memories for folks.



It really is more like a salad than a traditional soaked slaw in that I just make up a good salad dressing and put it on the salad at serving.


No hard rules here, just some medium coarse shredded red cabbage and sliced red onion on a plate or in a bowl. A coulpe of pickeled beet slices if they are handy and the rest is salad dressing. Red wine vingar of course, and whatever else you like. A clove or two or three of garlic crushed up with some salt, pepper of your choice, oil, touch of sweet in the form of sugar or perserves or fresh fruit mashed to suit or what have you if you wish. Squeeze of lemon maybe too.

Sometimes I will make a version of "Red" salad at the local all you can stuff your face salad bar, sometimes I get some strange looks and other times nods of approval. One of my favorite salads.


----------

